# NGD: 1992 Takamine - Dreadnought Body (no clue what model)



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Just received a nice surprise today, my very first acoustic. A 1992 Takamine - Dreadnought Body but I have no idea what model it is. My bought it brand new in 1992 and the serial number also says it was made in '92 but doesn't specify the model. I'm thinking a G-series of some sort but I'm not sure. 
If you have any idea I'd love to find out what model it is.

I have to say that I really like how she feels in my hands, sturdy and well built. From the little that I played last night it sounds quite nice and look forward to playing more of this Black Beauty. There's a couple of dings from being used but otherwise in great shape. My aunt has always taken very good care of her instruments.

These pictures don't do it justice, I'll have to take some better ones and post them.









[/URL]IMAG0613_1_1 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMAG0613 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMAG0612 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would be surprised if they had a "G" series back in '92. If it says "Made in Japan" inside the sound hole then it's the real deal. Tak has always made great guitars in their Japanese facilities. Nice guitar. On board electrics or no?


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks. I'll have to take a look if it was made in Japan.

No electrics though, but at this point I don't need it either.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

18Rocks said:


> These pictures don't do it justice, I'll have to take some better ones and post them.


They certainly don't! :congratulatory:

Pics didn't work. Most people usually host them on a hosting site, such as Photobucket, and then just include a link.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

no pics, just error 403, your client does not have permission to view, then a url number.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Here we go. This should work

My camera on my phone is done. I'll have to get some picks with my good camera to do the guitar justice.

Edit: I've placed the images in the initial post.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Have a look inside it and see if the label fell off and is still inside the body.
Takamine also used to use a small stamp in the wood inside the body (but within view) so loom for that again too. I recall an almost 'wood burning set' type of stamp at that time. I had a 400s 12 string in that era.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It looks like a F341, a very similar model to the Steve Wariner LTD (cutaway with electronics). Nice score.

Here's a similar one http://www.gratefulguitars.com/1991_F341.htm


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I haven't been able to find the stamp but I did find the sticker and serial number. When I did a search with that number the only thing I could find was that it was actually made Thursday, November 01st, 1990. It was the 05th guitar made that day.

But nothing as to the actual "model" of the guitar other than the fact that it's definitely not a "G" series guitar as the website I used to find out when it was built can't figure out the serial number system for the "G" series guitar.

I think you're right Ron with thinking that it's a F341 as the shape looks identical to what you've posted.

Edit: on the archive section of the Takamine website they show the F341 with a different headstock, I wonder if they changed that over the year that they made this guitar.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The F341 was built for several years and it was common for some of the specs to change during that time. Bridges and fret boards could be either rosewood or ebony and the Takamine head stock design evolved over time.

The distinguishing characteristics of this model (gloss black, front and back binding, rosette pattern and fret board inlays) seems to have been consistent.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree. It seems that around the 82-85 mark they switched the headstock. 
Would the branding be the only way to find out if it was made in Japan?


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Well upon a much closer inspection I was able to find the branding inside the body. It is quite faded and very hard to see but it does have the model, F341 and made in japan stamped on the inside. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Great! Takamines from that era are very nice guitars and have been the stage axe of choice for a good number of artists.


----------

